# Another machine embroidery question



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I have a couple more questions.

How do you machine embroider things that are too small or can't fit in a hoop? For instance a leather key ring or luggage tag.

Also, how do you embroider things like pockets so you don't sew them shut?

Thank you in advance for bearing with a newbie!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I can answer the first ??

You can hoop your stabilizer, then pin the smaller item in place on top of the stabilizer. Sometimes spray adhesive could hold it, but I'd always use a few pins anyway, just in case. (I'm not sure a standard emb. machine could handle leather, though....Not sure I'd try it on mine!)

As for the pockets, I'd probably unsew part of the pocket until I could hoop it, then resew when done. With a tabletop embroidery machine, I can't see any other way to handle the job.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yep, just like BusyBees said. For the record, I rarely hoop anything at all. I prefer to hoop my stabilizer, spray it with 505 adhesive spray, and stick my fabric onto it. This is more economial than buying sticky backed stabilizers.

And yes, you have to unsew the pocket, unforuntely, just like pillow case hems, if you wish it to be "right".


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks so much!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

ditto what they said.  You also need to unstitch pant/jeans legs in order to embroider them.

One things that I do (that I noticed others don't like....but I've done it for YEARS with no problems) is that I will put a piece of Glad sticky wrap in my hoop, upside down, and stick small items to that. I've never tried the spray sticky stuff, though.


----------

